# Bolivar (Cuba) Bolivar Simones Cigar Review - very disappointed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

tried a single from canada- was a tad green but showed promise so I bought a box. this box was beyond disappointing. the burn was hot, the draw sup...

Read the full review here: Bolivar (Cuba) Bolivar Simones Cigar Review - very disappointed


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's disappointing! I had one tonight courtesy of a buddy of mine and enjoyed it!


----------

